# can you texture over unfinished drywall that has grease spots?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hard to tell as to the extent of grease and penetration.... but I think in general I'd hit it with some cover stain... for both your texture and subseuent paint.


----------



## gc_99 (Feb 5, 2017)

sorry you suggest putting the kilz on before texture and after is that correct?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would hit it with an oil based primer first.


----------



## gc_99 (Feb 5, 2017)

instead of the oil base wont the latex kilz work since it says it covers grease, ink, ect.?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Latex Kilz is junk, take it back and get a refund if you already bought it. Oil based Kilz is a decent product if you insist on that brand.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

All good advice above^^^^^^. Latex Kilz will allow the grease spots to wick through the texture. Covering them with the oil-based version of Kilz will seal them up. You should only have to seal them up BEFORE texturing although there is a possibility with all that wet texture on the wall that they could telegraph through. Then you would have to hit them again.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Cover stain is oil based.... I agree with stick that latex kilz is not a good primer for potential bleed through stains.


----------



## gc_99 (Feb 5, 2017)

attached pic to see if that helps let me now if oil base primer then texture then primer again still looks like the way to go please 

thank you


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Just hit it with a spray can of Kilz oil base stain blocking primer before you texture. Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## gc_99 (Feb 5, 2017)

ok thank you after we use the spray kilz oil base then texture can we paint latex paint on top?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

gc_99 said:


> ok thank you after we use the spray kilz oil base then texture can we paint latex paint on top?


Yes definitely. I would prime the new texture first before painting. My goto primer for that is Zinsser 123 latex primer.


----------



## gc_99 (Feb 5, 2017)

oh one last thing do i need to sand after i spray on the kilz or can i just texture?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

gc_99 said:


> oh one last thing do i need to sand after i spray on the kilz or can i just texture?


 You can just texture over it. What type of texture are you doing?


----------



## gc_99 (Feb 5, 2017)

it will be something close to a light orange peel we are doing our own texturing we used a trowel on the bathroom but it left the line of the trowel so i am wantting to try a spong and sand down


----------

